# CalHaunts NorCal Make and Take - Dental Prosthetic Class



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

So, here is one of the reasons I haven't been posting lately. We had a great time making and teaching fangs at the CalHaunts NorCal Make and Take. I got to meet a lot of cool people who I had only chatted with and read about on these forums.

Pics are linked below.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=208967&id=158602778419


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like an awesome time- and some sharp looking teeth! (Pun intended)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Everybody's teeth look great, you must be a good teacher


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty cool!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I had a really good group of Minions who were helping me teach the class and all the folks who attended were talented in their own right, so the teaching was easy.

It was a long day and everyone who attended and helped was extremely gracious. It was my first time teaching this stuff on this magnitude, I have done some small session stuff (2-3) people before and I learned a lot of things from this. I like teaching because I always learn something new.

But, honestly, the group I was teaching was attentive and listened to questions asked by their neighbors so I don't think I repeated myself hardly at all. A true testament to their abilities.

I look forward to learning from them soon.


----------



## BrytonTaylor (May 8, 2010)

that's so neat. And the teeth oh so creepy and realistic! They all did fantastic jobs.


----------

